# Synthetic or non Synthetic



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have been doing some reading ... My question is ...Is it worth switching over to Syn oil ???

If so what blend??? I use 10/30 conventional now..
I have about 130,000 +mi. on the trk.... I know some of the other benefits ..
I have read(heard) that you may develop leaks and other problems with that kind of mi. using Syn oil ...
Any good info would be appreciated...

May be B&B will give his thought about this...I would love to hear them..
Thanks !!!
Rich..


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You need to start thinking with your dipstick :laughing:


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

No reason to not use synthetic. If you start noticing leaks, fix them, don't ignore the problem by using a thicker grade of oil. You'll get a small, but measurable improvement in economy, extended oil changes are an option if you're comfortable with it (i am, I do filter every 5k and oil every 10k).

I use 5w-30 mobil1, its the grade of oil recommended by Chevy.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I usually always use penzoil non syn. But I am going to try mobil1 syn. 5w30 on my 2500HD and see how I like it


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I was hoping to get more responses or suggestions ...

As I am still at odds what may be best to do ?????


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

If you change your oil regularly. You don't need synthetic oil. If you tend to put off your oil changes then synthetic oil is the way to go.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

RichG53;1020859 said:


> I have been doing some reading ... My question is ...Is it worth switching over to Syn oil ???
> 
> If so what blend??? I use 10/30 conventional now..
> I have about 130,000 +mi. on the trk.... I know some of the other benefits ..
> ...


I would not switch to synthetic now but instead with that kind of mileage I'd go with one of the many oil company's'' extended or high mileage'' types out there.Keep the same viscosity,that doesn't change whether dino or synthetic.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

mossman 381;1021733 said:


> If you change your oil regularly. You don't need synthetic oil. If you tend to put off your oil changes then synthetic oil is the way to go.


 I am very religious on Oil changes ...
One thing I will not let go to far

I 'm confused on whether it is better for the life of the engine..And MPG's


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You don't have much to lose by trying synthetic. Pick a brand that is readily available to you. Amsoil is considered good stuff, but it's expensive. I have heard good things about Napa's house synthetic oil. Mobil 1 is a good choice too, can get it almost anywhere. I tried Amsoil's best 100% full synthetic in my 350 w/140K. Oil consumption went way up. Going to try Napa's 10W-30 full syn next time. If that doesn't work out either, I will go back to Valvoline MaxLife, which I had very good luck with.

For filters, use Wix or Napa Gold.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

2COR517;1022295 said:


> You don't have much to lose by trying synthetic. Pick a brand that is readily available to you. Amsoil is considered good stuff, but it's expensive. I have heard good things about Nana's house synthetic oil. Mobil 1 is a good choice too, can get it almost anywhere. I tried Amsoil's best 100% full synthetic in my 350 w/140K. Oil consumption went way up. Going to try Napa's 10W-30 full syn next time. If that doesn't work out either, I will go back to Valvoline MaxLife, which I had very good luck with.
> 
> For filters, use Wix or Napa Gold.


That's one of the things I have heard that Oil consumption goes up ..

I don't like that Idea ...I also heard MPG'S are not that noticeable ....
That's why I have asked the question to see if there was any new info on using Syn. Oil..

I'm still open to any other info or suggestions ...
Thanks !!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

mossman381;1021733 said:


> If you change your oil regularly. You don't need synthetic oil. If you tend to put off your oil changes then synthetic oil is the way to go.


Please Explain the reasoning to that particular statement?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

RichG53;1022283 said:


> I 'm confused on whether it is better for the life of the engine..And MPG's


Of course Synthetic is better for the life of an engine!

Compare it to chewing gum, Ok. If u take regular gum & chew it for 5min it looses its flavor. Now take the Extra Trident "long lasting flavor" & it lasts for 20min, then the more expensive type is better.  Same goes with synthetic oil. Throughout its interval of 3000km, it never looses its viscosity.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

creativedesigns;1022390 said:


> Please Explain the reasoning to that particular statement?





creativedesigns;1022391 said:


> Of course Synthetic is better for the life of an engine!
> 
> Compare it to chewing gum, Ok. If u take regular gum & chew it for 5min it looses its flavor. Now take the Extra Trident "long lasting flavor" & it lasts for 20min, then the more expensive type is better.  Same goes with synthetic oil. Throughout its interval of 3000km, it never looses its viscosity.


I would have explained it, but it looks like you already did. Basically synthetic last longer. Why would you ask me a question and then answer it in your next post 

Now why don't you explain why a ford guy like yourself is in the chevy truck forum? :laughing:


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Synthetic oil is simply better compared to dino oil for the life of the lubricant,NOT the life of the engine. Correct viscosity,regular oil and filter changes are far more important than using synthetic oil only to think it will last almost forever.It will allow more miles before changeout over dino,but it too will have it's ability to carry contaminants and have it's additive package come to an end just like dino.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

mossman381;1021733 said:


> If you change your oil regularly. You don't need synthetic oil. QUOTE]
> 
> You still need to change the oil regularly, regardless if its conventional or synthetic oil. Synthetic does last & preform better (because of its strong resistance to high temperature) , but shouldn't be taken advantage of past its interval dates!
> 
> ...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

RichG53;1022387 said:


> That's one of the things I have heard that Oil consumption goes up ..
> 
> I don't like that Idea ...I also heard MPG'S are not that noticeable ....


Oil consumption SOMETIMES increases. Not always. Depends on the engine/oil. It's definitely worth trying, and maybe a couple different brands till you get one that works. Synthetic oil is simply better quality. Extended service interval is up to you.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

RichG53 if you're not having any problems, stay with the conventional. At this point really can't see any added benefits.
Hey creativedesigns, are you one of those married guys going to a strip joint? LOL


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

We run a fleet of vans and always change oil at 3-4k. Vans get regular penzoil and some have 240k miles + (2002 chev). syn is a waste of $$ unless it's in my bike that sees 12k redline sometimes.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SawHoss;1022476 said:


> RichG53 if you're not having any problems, stay with the conventional. At this point really can't see any added benefits.
> Hey creativedesigns, are you one of those married guys going to a strip joint? LOL


:laughing:
I agree. If you are changing your oil every 3000 miles stick with conventional oil.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mossman381;1022514 said:


> :laughing:
> I agree. If you are changing your oil every 3000 miles stick with conventional oil.


I agree...............


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

mossman381;1022514 said:


> :laughing:
> I agree. If you are changing your oil every 3000 miles stick with conventional oil.





JD Dave;1022517 said:


> I agree...............


Yeah, anywhere between 3 - 5miles.

BTW, Im talkin Diesel engines. They eat up oil. All the trucks get topped up weekly.

Are you one of them boys that changes the Air filter in ur truck once a year? (smirrrrk)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;1022544 said:


> Yeah, anywhere between 3 - 5miles.
> 
> BTW, Im talkin Diesel engines. They eat up oil. All the trucks get topped up weekly.
> 
> Are you one of them boys that changes the Air filter in ur truck once a year? (smirrrrk)


I thought you only had 1 diesel truck? Maybe we are lucky (touch wood) but we rarely need to add only to anything before 5k and on all of our machinery we change between 150-200 hrs and they seldom need any oil added.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

creativedesigns;1022544 said:


> Yeah, anywhere between 3 - 5miles.
> 
> BTW, Im talkin Diesel engines. They eat up oil. All the trucks get topped up weekly.
> 
> Are you one of them boys that changes the Air filter in ur truck once a year? (smirrrrk)


Why are you talking diesel engines????? This guy has a 6.0 chevy gas. If your ford diesel engine is eating up oil, you might want to look into that. Maybe get a gm diesel


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

mossman381;1022565 said:


> Why are you talking diesel engines????? This guy has a 6.0 chevy gas. If your ford diesel engine is eating up oil, you might want to look into that. Maybe get a gm diesel


Actually, you should conduct an experiment! Go 10,000miles on ur gas engine & see whats left in the oil pan.

Gas or Diesel, C'mon is this your first time driving a truck & maintaining???


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

JD Dave;1022553 said:


> I thought you only had 1 diesel truck? Maybe we are lucky (touch wood) but we rarely need to add only to anything before 5k and on all of our machinery we change between 150-200 hrs and they seldom need any oil added.


I guess I'm lucky also--1 qt to replenish on my LBZ in 7K miles and maybe a pint or so in my JD iron in 200 hours.Schaeffer oil--dino.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You said


creativedesigns;1022544 said:


> BTW, Im talkin Diesel engines. They eat up oil.


I said


mossman381;1022565 said:


> Why are you talking diesel engines?


You said


creativedesigns;1022569 said:


> Gas or Diesel, C'mon


I think the only one confused is you. Are you a 12 year old kid with pics of your dads truck? Go back to the ford forum.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

You Ford guys could F up a wet dream!


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Someone mentioned trying synthetic and awitching back if they didnt like it. I was allways told you cant go back once you switch???


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SteveR;1022910 said:


> Someone mentioned trying synthetic and awitching back if they didnt like it. I was allways told you cant go back once you switch???


No, that's Chevy trucks


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

mossman381;1022642 said:


> I think the only one confused is you. Are you a 12 year old kid with pics of your dads truck? Go back to the ford forum.


Im actually 14years old & I know wayy more about oil & mechanics than u ever will comprehend! So go back to ur new truck (that isn't paid for yet) & do 10,000mile ****** routine intervals for your oil changes.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for so much input guy's !!!

Is that true once you switch to syn you should not go back to conven. ??? I thought I heard that before ...
And come on guy's lets not fight .......

Save your energy for fixing our screwed up Government !!!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rich, you can try synthetic, and if it doesn't work out - leaky seals or excessive consumption - you can safely go back to dino.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

creativedesigns;1022929 said:


> Im actually 14years old


That explains alot :laughing:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

At the risk of getting baby poop on my boots,.. I'll add my 2¢ to this conversation,... 


Several issues concerning synthetic oils haven't been addressed yet,... and for someone like me who lives & drives & plows in extreme temps,... the synthetic oils have literally changed the life of vehicles up here. The most obvious difference is in oil viscosity in extreme cold,... at -50° or colder, petroleum oils are like peanut butter, no matter what brand. And when your truck is sitting outside & you have it plugged in,... your block heater is warming up the water,.. and even tho some heat will eventually migrate into the oil,... that first minute of start-up can/will do more damage to your engine than 1,000 miles will. I can't tell ya of the number of rigs that I have heard of up here that cooked the engine when someone tried to start it at -57° and had zero oil pressure for the first minute or so. 

In my opinion,... the biggest protection that synthetic oil gives over petroleum oils, and this may be even more important for auto trannys than engines,... is not when operating under normal temps,... but when things get too hot,... if you have a water pump go out & overheat your engine,... this is when you need maximum oil performance! Or, if you're towing a 15,000 trailer & your tranny is running way too hot,.... this is when your oil kills you or saves you! The synthetics don't begin to break down until reaching MUCH higher temps than dino juice,... and if just ONE time that an episode like this happens & it saves your engine/tranny,... you have just saved more than enough to pay for all your lubes for the rest of the life of your rig! The common assertion that "synthetics cost more than petroleums" is just bogus, unless you're changing it like it still is a pet oil. I use Amsoil myself,.. and they recommend 25,000 mile oil changes,... (now don't go that long with your filters,.. 3-5k miles is cheap insurance). But, unless you're doing fuzzy math,... 1 synth change will not cost more than 8 pet changes. I have had oil analysis done on engine oils with more than 50,000 miles on it, and it still far exceeded SAE secs in every category. All oils will protect when all is well... it's when things go wrong that the superior oils will prove their worth,... at least that has been my experience.

As far as gas mileage goes,... again, the extreme temps make this far more obvious. And in this case,... it's not the engine as much as it is the tranny & axles. At -50° or colder,.. if one puts a cold auto tranny in gear with a petroleum ATF,... probably nothing will happen,... except the start of internal damage. And even if it engages,... if you have a pet gear lube in your axles,.. the truck will not move. This is the most clear example of what a synthetic oil will do,... just switching your axle lubes to a synthetic will show you instantly how much easier it is to move your truck,.. (and thus -- better gas mileage) because even at those temps, your truck will roll forward (unless your wheel bearing grease is extremely heavy). The key to answering your question tho,.. is ultimately,.. how long do you plan to own your truck?? If you generally keep what you have til it dies (like I generally do), then the answer becomes self-evident. If you tend to trade in after something is a few years old & always want to drive newer stuff,.. then it probably doesn't make much difference. My advise would be,... if you want maximum protection for your truck,.. and you plan to own it as long as you can,... then switch to synthetic lubes from bumper to bumper,... you'll get the greatest benefit from doing this to the whole truck... not just one component. Good luck! :waving:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

AB - Great post, as always!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Alaska Boss;1023120 said:


> At the risk of getting baby poop on my boots,.. I'll add my 2¢ to this conversation,...
> 
> Several issues concerning synthetic oils haven't been addressed yet,... and for someone like me who lives & drives & plows in extreme temps,... the synthetic oils have literally changed the life of vehicles up here. The most obvious difference is in oil viscosity in extreme cold,... at -50° or colder, petroleum oils are like peanut butter, no matter what brand. And when your truck is sitting outside & you have it plugged in,... your block heater is warming up the water,.. and even tho some heat will eventually migrate into the oil,... that first minute of start-up can/will do more damage to your engine than 1,000 miles will. I can't tell ya of the number of rigs that I have heard of up here that cooked the engine when someone tried to start it at -57° and had zero oil pressure for the first minute or so.
> 
> ...


Very well said Alaska Boss---If I was in Alaska I would also use synthetic in my engine but since I'm not and use Schaeffer dino oils using Schaeffers lab to monitor my oil analysis at 7K miles on my Dmax,I just can't justify the extra expense.-57* must be unbelievably cold---it also must take those Alaskan women longer to warm up one would imagine.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Very good points Alaska. I know I am switching to Royal Purple on my next oil change. I always use the good oil filters too. I do not buy the cheap walmart oil filters. A little more money up front will most likely save you in the long run


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Alaska,good info as usual! I've used alot of your info in the past.
Hey,RichG53, speaking of Politics, Things are slow here, no snow, road limits,etc. I tried to stir up the hornets nest in the Off Topic Discussion ( SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT) but I.ve gotten less mileage from this than my 454 dump.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

There is no fixing the government. Too many greedy dishonest people. If the lying and steeling would stop the government would have more money than it knew what to do with. That will never happen.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

RichG53;1020859 said:


> I have been doing some reading ... My question is ...Is it worth switching over to Syn oil ???
> 
> If so what blend??? I use 10/30 conventional now..
> I have about 130,000 +mi. on the trk.... I know some of the other benefits ..
> ...


I use Mobil 1 Synthetic for " Turbo Diesel Trucks" in my truck. I have 85k on my truck now, I bought the truck used so i don't know what was in there before. I have only done 3 oil changes since owning it, and It has always been the oil listed above. I don't know anything about leaks with high mile trucks from using synthetic oil.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Mossman, good point as usual,as I said, just to stir up the nest. But then again I"m not the guy who hides under the pool table when a fight breaks out,


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Back to the subject,Rotella T Syn in D Max. Petroleum in 6.5's and 6.0


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

We run Mobil Delvac in my dads Duramax. We also run that in our Freightliners.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

A friend of mine in Eagle River is a Mobil Distributor.He's been trying to talk me into it.I can get Rotella Syn cheaper than his cost on Mobil. Have had good luck so far.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think all the oil companies are making good quality oil. It is just what you prefer


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW !!! Sure did get a lot of replies to this ......
Couple off topic... But what the hell... Speak freely before you can't !!!!

I Thank every one for their input !!!!!!
Rich !!!


( I'll have to look into that off topic ) ....


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

mossman381 -- SawHoss :

What do you guy's do for work ???

I'm an Operator ( Local 139)...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

We harvest long fiber sphagnum moss in the summer. Winter is our off season.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Carpenter 34 yrs. Construction Super last 16 yrs. Part time Logging, Firewood business. Small Tree Farm.
Snowplowing and Removal since 1979. Have quite a few friends in 139. Thanks for asking.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

SawHoss;1024377 said:


> Carpenter 34 yrs. Construction Super last 16 yrs. Part time Logging, Firewood business. Small Tree Farm.
> Snowplowing and Removal since 1979. Have quite a few friends in 139. Thanks for asking.


Well keep on nailing and setting forms ...OH!!! and watch out for the fingers :laughing:
Glad to hear you have that much time in .... With Super..
How is their work load ???
Like others ???? Dismal...

Good luck this year !!!

I have worries about work...


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

mossman381;1024203 said:


> We harvest long fiber sphagnum moss in the summer. Winter is our off season.


What makes a good season for you ???
Wet or dry ???

Good luck !!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

RichG53;1025962 said:


> What makes a good season for you ???
> Wet or dry ???
> 
> Good luck !!


When we make lots of payup

:laughing: We like it dry for harvest, but not fire hazard dry


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey RichG53, Did formwork back in late 70's early 80's. Now it's everything nobody else can do, complicated lay outs, round stairways,etc. Work is very slow, less than 10% of our company is working from 3 yrs. ago. I think this recovery will be long, slow and painful. Good Luck to yourself!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

*work*



SawHoss;1026211 said:


> Hey RichG53, Did formwork back in late 70's early 80's. Now it's everything nobody else can do, complicated lay outs, round stairways,etc. Work is very slow, less than 10% of our company is working from 3 yrs. ago. I think this recovery will be long, slow and painful. Good Luck to yourself!


What are they doing stairways for???
I thought you said you worked for Super (X).. or a different Super ???

I have heard things will be slow to start..
Some sewer work coming in a month...A little road work Too..

It's going to be a Scratch for work this year!!! Maybe next year Too...

Thanks to our new leaders that don't GET how to start a recovery !!!


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Rich I am a construction superintendant. After you posted that and I wrote back, I was wondering if you thought I worked for super x. Sorry about the confusion. We'll just have to keep our heads down and keep pulling. Good Luck hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks !! For the Clarification ....


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just did a mobile 1 syn. oil change on my HD today I will see how it runs compared to conventional


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

deere615;1027808 said:


> Just did a mobile 1 syn. oil change on my HD today I will see how it runs compared to conventional


I just put that in my moms tahoe. It was like $50 for oil and a mobile 1 filter. I think it is worth it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Keep a close eye on the oil consumption, especially after a couple thousand miles.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I hope every one that switched will let us (me) know the results ...

I'm very curious to know how it did ...

Thanks !!


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Rich, after 60 on and off topic posts, what type of oil are you going to put in your truck?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

its obvious hes going to have to use a synthtic blend!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think he is going to stay with conventional oil. Nothing wrong with that if you change your oil when you are suppose to 

What else can we cover on this thread?????


----------

